
Women in tech are taking shorter lunch breaks than men - rissyrussell
https://www.comparably.com/blog/how-long-do-you-take-for-lunch-breaks/
======
tzs
The title should probably be changed from the submitted title, "Women in tech
are taking shorter lunch breaks than men", to the actual title of the article,
which is "How Long do You Take for Lunch Breaks".

It is not possible from the data given in the article to determine if women
are taking shorter lunch breaks than men because the table that compares lunch
breaks by gender uses the following five categories: "Eat at desk", "30 min",
"45 min", "1 hr", ">1 hr". For each gender the percentages in these five
categories add up to 100% which strongly suggests that these categories are
meant to be disjoint. But that means that for the 29% of women and 21% of men
who eat lunch at their desk we do not have any information on the length of
their lunch break.

------
talsi
I wonder if Atlanta has better restaurants or just slow service.

